
US Postal Service “Informed Delivery” will now show you scans of your snail mail - ck2
http://realmail.usps.com/
======
tantalor
"Cost?" and "Where?" from the FAQ:

> The service is provided at no additional cost for all Informed Delivery
> users.

> In the Fall of 2015 the service will be available in the New York City metro
> area

------
DrScump
more here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10688164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10688164)

------
ck2
Didn't USPS threaten a startup out of business for this very service last
year?

Yup, 2013, it was Outbox
[http://www.wired.com/2013/08/outbox/](http://www.wired.com/2013/08/outbox/)

[http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2014/04/29/How-US-
Pos...](http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/Articles/2014/04/29/How-US-Postal-
Service-Crushed-Innovative-Startup)

